
The Hypocrisy of Google's Adwords and Adsense - angry-hacker
https://liltinkerer.surge.sh/adsense.html
======
angry-hacker
I got a ban hammer from Google's Adsense because of my website (let's call it
a blog/investigative amateur journalism, no fake news, don't worry) had a long
article discussed LGBT situation in Russia. It is about a group of thugs that
catch gay youth and then make photos and humiliate them.

Now there were some photos too, but nothing graphic! Adsense banned me because
of VIOLENT content.

Yes, I know it's their network and they do whatever they want. But it's funny
that showing a little bit nudity is big no no, but rapping about murdering
people is fine with them.

